# Soooo...



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

What would you all suggest for a planted 29g?

I am new to plants and cant go that much into it, but if you list a plant, please tell me EXACTLY what it needs for care. I was thinking about java fern (cant find java moss anywhere!) but what else is fairly easy and great for a really nice tank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

www.plantgeek.net


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm assuming you have stock lighting (that came with the tank), so its low light.

Java fern is good to get. It needs to be attached to either driftwood or rocks, or just place on the substrate with some roots buried (don't bury the hard black part), but it usually won't stay, so you'll end up tying it down.

Anubias (nana is the smaller type) also need to be tied to rocks or driftwood.

Cryptocorynes (wendtii, lutea, petchi, etc... are some types) are planted in the substrate. They should not be moved after you plant them because they will usually lose their leaves or melt when you disturb them. They will grow slow in low light, but they should be fine.


----------



## carola (Jan 18, 2007)

There is a guy on ebay selling plants, I just ordered from him, I haven't received them yet, but if you visit his store and click on each plant you'll find a little box with all the plant needs (light, CO2, rate of growth, difficulty, etc) so even if you don't buy from him you can get a good idea of what plant needs what. He offer free shipping if you buy more that $20.00 from him. I got java moss from him, you have to check daily because sometimes he has sometimes he don't. Someone told me about him on fishgeeks.com, he told me the plants are great so I gave it a try, I can't find good healthy plants anywhere in Miami.
http://stores.ebay.com/Aquadise-Store_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amewaQ3amesstQQtZkm

There is also a site (from the UK) that has lots of info on plants
http://www.birstall.co.uk/ranges/99984-7.html

Hope it helps, I'm new with plants too, I love planted tanks!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

If your willing to go on a bit of a drive, near portland there are two places, The Wet Spot and The World of Wet Pets. 

They are also a good place to get fish, although an hour drive back to Salem could be troublesome.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

An hour drive is nothing.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hahahaha! Thank you all for your input. I'm going to visit the ebay guy you suggested and also maybe take a ride to Portland, I REALLY want to see some specialty stores that have people that can actually talk to me with some fishy intelligence. Yay for wet pets <--- such a funny name.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

You arent kidding, sometimes a couple miles = an hour around DC and Atlanta
You have to plan all trips in these cities according to traffic and thats barring any accidents.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG Aquadise is sooooooooooooooooooo cool I'm going to buy like 7 plants from there. Hahahaha. Wow, awesome. And free shipping! That is the best. The plants are cheap too and the seller has 99% good feedback since 2004. Thats awesome. I'm so excited! I'm going to purchase a new hood too, and a stronger bulb, so that I make sure none of these plants die. Awesome thanks everyone!


----------



## carola (Jan 18, 2007)

Kageshi17 said:


> OMG Aquadise is sooooooooooooooooooo cool I'm going to buy like 7 plants from there. Hahahaha. Wow, awesome. And free shipping! That is the best. The plants are cheap too and the seller has 99% good feedback since 2004. Thats awesome. I'm so excited! I'm going to purchase a new hood too, and a stronger bulb, so that I make sure none of these plants die. Awesome thanks everyone!



I'm so excited too and I haven't received my plants yet. They are on their way. What I liked the most about this guy is the large variety and the info on what each plant needs. I have visited lots of stores here in Miami, and the plants look so bad, is like you are buying a dead plant, or the tanks are so full of snail you can hardly see the plants.


----------

